# ISO Chinese Steamed Buns



## suziquzie (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm looking for authentic ones. I know the ones in restaurants are much different. When I was in Jr High I took Chinese for 3 years, and went to a summer immersion camp for 3 or 4 summers. (Yes I have memory loss, I try to block out the geek years.)
All I can remember is the word Bao, and all I can find is pork bao recipes. I had at camp one filled with honey and sesame seeds, or nothing at all. 
Anyone? Anyone? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## Rom (Jan 15, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Anyone? Anyone? Bueller? Bueller?





hahahahahaha

hahaha

hahahahaha

(can't answer ur q sorry - got no idea)

hehehe so long since i have heard that OMG HAHAHAHA

*composes herself and becomes normal again*


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 15, 2008)

Rom said:


> hahahahahaha
> 
> hahaha
> 
> ...


 
My other thought was
"this one time, at band camp..."
But I like Ferris better.  Does that make me old?


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jan 15, 2008)

*INGREDIENTS*


1 tablespoon active dry yeast
1 teaspoon white sugar
1/4 cup all-purpose flour
1/4 cup water
1/2 cup warm water
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons white sugar
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
 






*DIRECTIONS*


Mix together yeast, 1 teaspoon sugar, 1/4 cup flour, and 1/4 cup warm water. Allow to stand for 30 minutes. 
Mix in 1/2 cup warm water, flour, salt, 2 tablespoons sugar, and vegetable oil. Knead until dough surface is smooth and elastic. Roll over in a greased bowl, and let stand until triple in size, about 2 1/2 to 3 hours. 
Punch down dough, and spread out on a floured board. Sprinkle baking powder evenly on surface, and knead for 5 minutes. Divide dough into 2 parts, and place the piece you are not working with in a covered bowl. Divide each half into 12 parts. Shape each part into a ball with smooth surface up. Put each ball on a wax paper square. Let stand covered until double, about 30 minutes. 
Bring water to a boil in wok, and reduce heat to medium; the water should still be boiling. Place steam-plate on a small wire rack in the middle of the wok. Transfer as many buns on wax paper as will comfortably fit onto steam-plate leaving 1 to 2 inches between the buns. At least 2 inches space should be left between steam-plate and the wok. Cover wok with lid. Steam buns over boiling water for 15 minutes. 
REMOVE LID BEFORE you turn off heat, or else water will drip back onto bun surface and produce yellowish "blisters" on bun surfaces. Continue steaming batches of buns until all are cooked.


----------



## Caine (Jan 15, 2008)

Pilipinos call it Sho Pao, and I have only had it with the barbequed pork filling. Have you tried a Chinese bakery in Chinatown? Chinese New Year is fast approaching, so now would be the time to find it.


----------



## Rom (Jan 15, 2008)

in asking if u are old and i knew what u were talking about, i would prefer to think not 

everyone likes Ferris...Save Ferris!

LOL @ band camp haha


----------



## ChefRuby (Jan 17, 2008)

You are talking about Chinese steamed bread, stuffed with pork or beef or other ground meat. To make this bread, you need to ferment dough as skin, blend ground pork with oil, seasoning as stuff, buy bamboo steamer and cheesecloth for the last step--steam. If you still wanna try this, send me email, I can make a detailed recipe for you and all the other folks interested in

my.blog.mon.blogue@gmail.com


----------



## auntdot (Jan 17, 2008)

Cha Sui Bao.  When I grew up in NYC used to haunt the Chinese area and loved the stuff.

A pork bun (we never called it Cha Sui Bao) was always a sweet, yet savory, treat.

Google and you will find many recipes.


----------



## ChefRuby (Jan 17, 2008)

auntdot said:


> Cha Sui Bao. When I grew up in NYC used to haunt the Chinese area and loved the stuff.
> 
> A pork bun (we never called it Cha Sui Bao) was always a sweet, yet savory, treat.
> 
> Google and you will find many recipes.


 
Cha Sui Bao is quite different from other steamed buns, it requires baking powder with ammonium bicarbonate.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 18, 2008)

I'll have to try a few. That's the problem! It's only DH and I that will eat them, and I'm sure I can't make 3 buns at a time! Just don't like to throw away food.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 20, 2008)

*gave up on rolls*

was looking for this recp. decided to just have won ton chips with salad.lazy way i guess

babe


----------



## James_T (Jan 20, 2008)

Rom said:


> hahahahahaha
> 
> hahaha
> 
> ...




I love the teacher in that film!

Economics? Voodoo Economics?


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 21, 2008)

babetoo said:


> was looking for this recp. decided to just have won ton chips with salad.lazy way i guess
> 
> babe


Not sure why I ended up back here so much later, but babe I've noticed in your posts you have trouble cooking for one. My trouble is cooking for 5 and only 2 eat anything, ok maybe 2 1/2, my 8 yr old eats most anything.
 I think maybe you should just come eat with us..... 2 problems solved!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 21, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I'll have to try a few. That's the problem! It's only DH and I that will eat them, and I'm sure I can't make 3 buns at a time! Just don't like to throw away food.



It looks like you can freeze them and reheat at needed: Barbecue Pork Buns Recipe | Recipezaar


----------

